# Mexico City Airport- Immigration office



## conorkilleen

Hello everyone- Hope you are having a great New Year! Long time no talk, eh?

I am flying out of Mexico City to Houston next week and I have a question regarding the FMM visa card that I need to get before I go to the ticket counter. I have my FM3 (no inmigrante) card. This is the first time that I have flown out of Mexico City back to the US since I have had my Visa. 

I lived in Monterrey for a few years and at the airport, there was a small immigration office to one side as soon as you walked into the terminal. I went there, showed my passport and my Visa, filled out one half of the FMM, they stamped it, then I was on my way to get my ticket at the counter and check my bags.

In Mexico City the airport is much larger. I am flying out of Terminal 1 and I am not sure where the immigration office is. In Terminal 2, the only immigration office I saw was a small kiosk right as you pass through the final security. I would imagine that there has to be an immigration office in Terminal 1 before go to the ticket counter. Can anyone confirm the location of this office in Terminal 1? I have googled the heck out of it but can't find anything.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Longford

conorkilleen said:


> Hello everyone- Hope you are having a great New Year! Long time no talk, eh?
> 
> I am flying out of Mexico City to Houston next week and I have a question regarding the FMM visa card that I need to get before I go to the ticket counter. I have my FM3 (no inmigrante) card. This is the first time that I have flown out of Mexico City back to the US since I have had my Visa.
> 
> I lived in Monterrey for a few years and at the airport, there was a small immigration office to one side as soon as you walked into the terminal. I went there, showed my passport and my Visa, filled out one half of the FMM, they stamped it, then I was on my way to get my ticket at the counter and check my bags.
> 
> In Mexico City the airport is much larger. I am flying out of Terminal 1 and I am not sure where the immigration office is. In Terminal 2, the only immigration office I saw was a small kiosk right as you pass through the final security. I would imagine that there has to be an immigration office in Terminal 1 before go to the ticket counter. Can anyone confirm the location of this office in Terminal 1? I have googled the heck out of it but can't find anything.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


You lost me when you said you're living in Mexico on an FM3 and that you're in search of an FMM (which was typically issued to tourists upon their arrival in Mexico and which no longer exists, having changed to a new form/category now named "Visitante" ... unless I'm mistaken). Anyhow, there are a couple or several INM desks/offices in Terminal 1, one of which is inside the secure zone and situated near the shopping center and departure gates. I pass it when I'm coming/going through there. There are others the locations of which I'm not familiar. Safe journey.


----------



## makaloco

Longford, the FMM form still exists. I filled one when I visited the US for the December/January holidays. Foreign residents whose flights originate in Mexico normally present their residence cards during the flight check-in process and fill out an FMM for statistical purposes. INM collects the "exit" half and the passenger keeps the "entry" half to use when re-entering the country. Residents aren't charged for this.

Conor, it has been about three years since I flew out of Mexico City, but I used to do the exit formalities after passing security, at the INM station at the entrance to the gate area of the international terminal (forget which number it is). Things may have changed, so your best bet would be to inquire at the airline check-in counter, then if still in doubt ask again at the first INM office you see.


----------



## JoanneR2

conorkilleen said:


> Hello everyone- Hope you are having a great New Year! Long time no talk, eh?
> 
> I am flying out of Mexico City to Houston next week and I have a question regarding the FMM visa card that I need to get before I go to the ticket counter. I have my FM3 (no inmigrante) card. This is the first time that I have flown out of Mexico City back to the US since I have had my Visa.
> 
> I lived in Monterrey for a few years and at the airport, there was a small immigration office to one side as soon as you walked into the terminal. I went there, showed my passport and my Visa, filled out one half of the FMM, they stamped it, then I was on my way to get my ticket at the counter and check my bags.
> 
> In Mexico City the airport is much larger. I am flying out of Terminal 1 and I am not sure where the immigration office is. In Terminal 2, the only immigration office I saw was a small kiosk right as you pass through the final security. I would imagine that there has to be an immigration office in Terminal 1 before go to the ticket counter. Can anyone confirm the location of this office in Terminal 1? I have googled the heck out of it but can't find anything.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Hi, I flew out of Terminal 1 at Christmas. The desk you need is just through security in the centre of all the shops... It's still the same process. You fill in the outward journey part of the new form, they stamp it and then you give it in when you board, keeping the other half for when you get back.

Have a good trip
J


----------



## Longford

makaloco said:


> Longford, the FMM form still exists. I filled one when I visited the US for the December/January holidays. Foreign residents whose flights originate in Mexico normally present their residence cards during the flight check-in process and fill out an FMM for statistical purposes. INM collects the "exit" half and the passenger keeps the "entry" half to use when re-entering the country. Residents aren't charged for this.


Thanks for the explanation. :clap2:


----------



## dongringo

With an FM3, aren´t you required to register your departure with immigration? And then register again upon arrival? 
As far as I know, getting an FMT atop an FM3 (old terms) is illegal, but I doubt that immigration computers are uptodate.


----------



## michmex

dongringo said:


> With an FM3, aren´t you required to register your departure with immigration? And then register again upon arrival?
> As far as I know, getting an FMT atop an FM3 (old terms) is illegal, but I doubt that immigration computers are uptodate.



As others have correctly stated, your departure from and re-entry into Mexico is registered using the Forma Migratoria Multiple - FMM. Usually the airline check-in counter will have copies for you to complete. If not, obtain several copies from the Migration counter for current and future use. 

Not sure why you are referencing the FMT ?? It is not mentioned in the thread??


Last time I flew out of Mexico City, I had to change planes in Monterrey. I had to submit my FMM to Migracion in Monterrey since that was my departure city from Mexico. I had to leave the secure gate area and then find the rather small and obscure Migracion office near the terminal entrance that conorkilleen mentions. Luckily, I had sufficient time to go to the office and return through security.


----------



## dongringo

michmex said:


> As others have correctly stated, your departure from and re-entry into Mexico is registered using the Forma Migratoria Multiple - FMM. Usually the airline check-in counter will have copies for you to complete. If not, obtain several copies from the Migration counter for current and future use.
> 
> Not sure why you are referencing the FMT ?? It is not mentioned in the thread??


I think I misread FMM for FMT - F it.


----------



## conorkilleen

Thanks everyone. I plan to get to the airport rather early (4 hours) to find the office/ask the airline.


----------



## Joycee

Comorkilleen,

JoanneR2 is correct. The Immigration "office" is through secuirty and among all the shops before you get to the gates. It actuallly is a booth more than an office. We inadvertendly passed it and had to back trrack from our gate. There is a small sign pointing to the booth which we missed the first time. Four hours early may be overkill. Three hours is probably more than sufficient.


----------



## Isla Verde

Joycee said:


> Comorkilleen,
> 
> JoanneR2 is correct. The Immigration "office" is through secuirty and among all the shops before you get to the gates. It actuallly is a booth more than an office. We inadvertendly passed it and had to back trrack from our gate. There is a small sign pointing to the booth which we missed the first time. Four hours early may be overkill. Three hours is probably more than sufficient.


It is indeed a booth. If you can't find it, just ask an airport employee for directions. Even three hours is overkill. I usually arrive at Benito Juárez two hours before my flight leaves and always have time enough to check in at the airline, go through security, check in with INM and get to my gate on time.


----------



## conorkilleen

Joycee said:


> Comorkilleen,
> 
> JoanneR2 is correct. The Immigration "office" is through secuirty and among all the shops before you get to the gates. It actuallly is a booth more than an office. We inadvertendly passed it and had to back trrack from our gate. There is a small sign pointing to the booth which we missed the first time. Four hours early may be overkill. Three hours is probably more than sufficient.


I believe thats where it is at in Terminal 2 (the new terminal). I know where that one is. I am looking for Terminal 1


----------



## maesonna

At terminal 1 pass through security, and then ask. It is in a corridor that comes off the old wing and leads to the new wing. That probably won‘t be enough to help you find it, just ask. Once you do find it, you’ll see what I mean.


----------

